# 1.2 wpg enough?



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

well i was looking at light at i found a lights that would give me 1.2wpg and i was wondering if this is enough for dwarf sag and anubus with out c02, and some other bright plants. also is this medium or low light?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

That would be low light IMO.

Those plants will survive in your tank as long as you dose a little as well, but they will not thrive, just stay alive and maybe grow very slowly.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Ya I"m sure it will grow with the proper care but probably really slow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

ok then because i dont want giant plants but i like your tank therizman1, i like the brightness and green, but i was wondering if those plants could live on 1.2wpg. i might get 1.4 or 1.5 wpg is that medium light by the way?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

piranhaseeker said:


> ok then because i dont want giant plants but i like your tank therizman1, i like the brightness and green, but i was wondering if those plants could live on 1.2wpg. i might get 1.4 or 1.5 wpg is that medium light by the way?


My tank is running HO T5 lighting... I will never go back to anything else and I have tried/seen everything you can imagine being used. HO T5 just seems to get all of the colors to really pop the best and seems to require fewer watts per gallon to get the same if not better growth out of plants. If you are looking to get good growth and color I would say you are going to need at least 1.5wpg.

What size is your tank and what is your budget?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

therizman1 said:


> ok then because i dont want giant plants but i like your tank therizman1, i like the brightness and green, but i was wondering if those plants could live on 1.2wpg. i might get 1.4 or 1.5 wpg is that medium light by the way?


My tank is running HO T5 lighting... I will never go back to anything else and I have tried/seen everything you can imagine being used. HO T5 just seems to get all of the colors to really pop the best and seems to require fewer watts per gallon to get the same if not better growth out of plants. If you are looking to get good growth and color I would say you are going to need at least 1.5wpg.

What size is your tank and what is your budget?
[/quote]
well id say 100 bucks and under but i was wrong the lights i found where just flouresent and they where 60 bucks. oh my tank is 90 gallons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

oh i have some more questions, do u need a special fixture to use the HO T5 lights? Because i found the fixtures cheap and i was wondering could i get the t5 lights and just stay in the wattage range? Also how do u know what watts the fixture can handle or is it just what comes with it?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

$100 can get you some decent lighting. You could get some compact flourescents which arent half bad and will get you off to a good start... you can get a 130watt fixture for $100 or so. HO T5 is EXPENSIVE and theres no easy way to get around it... easy $200 for a decent fixture and for any good ones you will be up around $3-400 for the fixture and then another $50 to get the right lamps for it. With $100 though, you could go with a couple normal output T-5 fixtures from BigAls from Coralife though and youd have enough to grow low to moderate light plants IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

therizman1 said:


> $100 can get you some decent lighting. You could get some compact flourescents which arent half bad and will get you off to a good start... you can get a 130watt fixture for $100 or so. HO T5 is EXPENSIVE and theres no easy way to get around it... easy $200 for a decent fixture and for any good ones you will be up around $3-400 for the fixture and then another $50 to get the right lamps for it. With $100 though, you could go with a couple normal output T-5 fixtures from BigAls from Coralife though and youd have enough to grow low to moderate light plants IMO.


ok, u have dwarf sag in ur geryi tank right? if u do thats all i really want and maybe some nice green medium sized plants. oh for cleaning do u vacuum ur plants like gravel?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

No, I have blyxa japonica in my tank... I dont have dwarf sag in any of my tanks anymore.

I dont mess with my plants at all... no need to vaccum them really IMO unless you are overfeeding or something along those lines.

If you ever wanna come check out my tanks you are more than welcome and Pruess which is about the best pet store in MI I think is only a 5min drive from me... they have 15 75g tanks full of plants.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

dwarf sag will look like this...









creates a great carpet...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

piranhaseeker said:


> No, I have blyxa japonica in my tank... I dont have dwarf sag in any of my tanks anymore.
> 
> I dont mess with my plants at all... no need to vaccum them really IMO unless you are overfeeding or something along those lines.
> 
> If you ever wanna come check out my tanks you are more than welcome and Pruess which is about the best pet store in MI I think is only a 5min drive from me... they have 15 75g tanks full of plants.


ah ok i really like the short plants that look like grass in ur thank therizman and i dwarf sag looks good for piranhas to swim through so that is awsome, but is blyxa japonica and dwarf sag hard to take care of? oh and il probley check out that store


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree with Mike. There is NOTHING like a good quality HO T5 bulb lighting your tank. Personally I think a 50/50 mix of 6700k and 10000k bulbs looks amazing. A good quality t5 bulb will cost @ 20$ a piece. You can skimp and get some ge starcoatsd for @ 8-12$ a bulb but they dont compare to the better bulbs.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Dwarf sag is easy to take care of... in my opinion Blyxa Japonica is a little bit harder, but not much, you just have to have patience for it to grow in.

Pruess is def. worth the trip... they carry literally just about everything. If you are looking to get Blyxa Japonica, let me know and when you visit we can work out a deal... might be able to find you some Dwarf Sag as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

therizman1 said:


> Dwarf sag is easy to take care of... in my opinion Blyxa Japonica is a little bit harder, but not much, you just have to have patience for it to grow in.
> 
> Pruess is def. worth the trip... they carry literally just about everything. If you are looking to get Blyxa Japonica, let me know and when you visit we can work out a deal... might be able to find you some Dwarf Sag as well.


sweet, hopefully ill see u soon. thanks for the help.


----------

